# How will i know when to switch?



## Random-Hero (30/11/15)

Hi Guys,
So got myself the Subox Mini starter kit. 

I have been enjoying it over the weekend. I would just like to know what are the signs I will see/taste maybe? How will i know that the coil needs replacement? Will it start vaping less? Hi ohm reading? Any advise would be awesome.

So far i have only rinsed the tank when i filled it up again and recharged it battery.


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

hey 

there are different signs and it all depends on your vaping habits. different wattages and juices have different levels of degradation on coils. 

the flavour will start to get a bit muted, there will be less vapor production and eventually it will start to taste burnt.


----------



## PeterHarris (30/11/15)

Random-Hero said:


> Hi Guys,
> So got myself the Subox Mini starter kit.
> 
> I have been enjoying it over the weekend. I would just like to know what are the signs I will see/taste maybe? How will i know that the coil needs replacement? Will it start vaping less? Hi ohm reading? Any advise would be awesome.
> ...


for me generally the flavor is not as crisp anymore when the coils decides to go.
but the 0.5ohm coild lasts me 2 to 3 weeks.
i found the 1.5ohm coils clog up in a week, and the airflow gets very restrictive.

but yes, you will notice a drop in flavor and it will make less clouds


----------



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

you will notice a drop in flavor frequent dry hits wierd resistance or just a sudden burnt taste. and a warmer than usual tank other disadvantage is if you vape it to a dry hit and burn the cotton the yuky taste is there to stay till you replace the coil . I haven't used the bought coils in a while as the rba works like a dream for me 

hope this helps


----------



## Random-Hero (30/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> you will notice a drop in flavor frequent dry hits wierd resistance or just a sudden burnt taste. and a warmer than usual tank other disadvantage is if you vape it to a dry hit and burn the cotton the yuky taste is there to stay till you replace the coil . I haven't used the bought coils in a while as the rba works like a dream for me
> 
> hope this helps


I believe i am using the RDA as well. I just took it out the box and started using it. So i see there is an extra one in the box. So will use that when anything starts feeling funny. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jguile415 (30/11/15)

It sounds like you've been using the stock coil not the RBA. Did you wick the coil before using it?


----------



## jguile415 (30/11/15)

There is a stock .5ohm coil pre-installed in the tank when you take it out the box

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/11/15)

@Random-Hero 
if its square - its a OCC stock coil.
if its round - its the RBA deck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Random-Hero (30/11/15)

Ah oky my bad. Im so noob lol. It is the stock square one. I have another square one and then a round one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (30/11/15)

This thread should give you some good info on the Subox Mini Kit: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jguile415 (30/11/15)

Wick it up and give the round one a go  the RBA comes with 2 pre-built coils


----------

